# S2554 Scotts GT



## luckycharms

I have the Scotts S2554 GT unit and I absolutely love it. Does anyone know what this might translate over to directly with JD line of products? When I bought it from HD, I knew it was more tractor than I need, but the 25HP 56" cut this garden tractor was on sale for $1,000 less than the MSRP of $3,999.00. That, coupled with a 10% discount for a first purchase on a Home Depot card, made for an incredible deal. I didn't get any implements, but plan to get a front bumper, garden cart and possibly a tiller. 

Also, the deck itself is very stout, boasting thicker metal than most. I don't care for the plastic hood, which I had to have swapped out because mine arrived at the store with deep gouges on the side. Plus this plastic hood seems to attract scratches from branches like a magnet. Anyone have any experience with the Scotts GTs and/or the corresponding JD line models? The biggest problem I encountered was the attachment of the sleeve hitch to the rear of the tractor which is required for certain attachments. A bracket that must attach to the back of the tractor is to be bolted in 2 holes on a metal plate just behind the gas tank. The right side goes in just fine but there is not nearly enough clearance to insert the bolt on the left side due to the very narrow space between the gas tank and the metal plate. I finally learned the proper methods of getting it installed (removing key components of the GT) and after I knew what to do, it didn't take so long. 

In any case, just wanted to drop in and say hello.
This looks like a really nice site.

LC


----------



## tisenberg

Since you said GT, I wonder if it lines up with the G100. Seems to match, but I don't have all the specs.


----------



## jodyand

*Welcome luckycharms*

As tisenberg said the G100 is what the old Scott S2554 GT was. Sounds like you got a heck of a deal on it it'll last you a long while with good maintenance. If you have any pictures of it post them so people can see this monster.:cpu: And again welcome:friends: 
Jody


----------



## amicks

Glad to see ya onboard luckycharms. Welcome


----------



## Ingersoll444

When I was tractor shopping 3 years ago, I was SO close to getting the Scotts 2554. 

About the only thing stopping me was the manual lift. REAL nice tractor. If I did not fall into my Ingersoll 4444, I would have one right now.


----------



## Argee

> _Originally posted by luckycharms _
> *I have the Scotts S2554 GT unit and I absolutely love it. Does anyone know what this might translate over to directly with JD line of products? LC *


Welcome LC. Hope you enjoy the forum. Post often and keep us up to date on your likes and dislikes of your S2554GT.

Your tractor translates to the G100. It should use the same ground engaging attachments. It might have a problem hooking up to some of the Deere made attachments for the G100. As is the case with all manufacturers, they make an improvement from time to time and the new stuff doesn't fit the old.


----------



## Stewart

:ditto: on the G-100. Welcome aboard!!


----------



## billd64

abyone know wher i can get parts for this tractor


----------

